# F.I.Industries



## billybob (Mar 29, 2013)

I have a f.i. Industries 380 cal semi auto. Does anyone know of F.I.Industries? Washington D.C.


----------



## glenwolde (Mar 29, 2013)

F.I. aka Firearms International was a major importer in the 60's & 70's. They were one of the first importers of Taurus revolvers. They imported many things, your .380 is probably a Spanish Star. At least that's the .380 I recall, there may have been others.


----------

